# Self Guided Quail Hunts



## basshawg (Aug 5, 2009)

check this out page three http://www.redpebbleplantation.com/news.html
for you guys with your own dogs


----------



## maker4life (Aug 5, 2009)

Are the rates listed for guided or self guide hunts ?


----------



## basshawg (Aug 5, 2009)

rates for guided are on top self guided is in the paragraph at rt. hand bottom of page


----------



## maker4life (Aug 5, 2009)

Gotcha , missed that the first time .


----------



## Michael (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm always amazed how some people are willing to pay twice as much for half the fun


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are these birds pre-season released and coveyed up? Or are they dizzied and put out before the hunt?

Adam


----------



## basshawg (Aug 6, 2009)

Michael said:


> I'm always amazed how some people are willing to pay twice as much for half the fun



what do you mean? you can hunt for 250 plus birds
thats as cheap as i found


----------



## basshawg (Aug 6, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> Are these birds pre-season released and coveyed up? Or are they dizzied and put out before the hunt?
> 
> Adam


don't know? probably both


----------



## shotgun (Aug 6, 2009)

Never heard of paying taxes on birds???


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is the cheapest I have found. I went and check this land out last week. The place is nice. http://www.popeplantation.com/index.html
I asked him about the 10 bird minimum and he said you can buy 5 if you want. Which is good for me bc I only have young dogs. He aslo said you could put your on birds out or he can put them out for you. Tell him Richard Thornton told you about the place.


----------



## Michael (Aug 6, 2009)

basshawg said:


> what do you mean? you can hunt for 250 plus birds
> thats as cheap as i found



My hunts are less than that, include the quail AND everything else like sporting clay, bird cleaned, even a cooler to take your birds home in... yet "some people are willing to pay twice as much for half the fun"


----------



## basshawg (Aug 6, 2009)

we are talking about self guided memberships not retail guided right? what i am talking about is self guided, my dogs, by buggy, and their birds and course. for 250 i can hunt any day of the season, and it will only cost me the bird price, much better than 450per person every time i go. do you guys know of any other places that offer this type of hunting?


----------



## zzweims (Aug 6, 2009)

I couldn't find the self-guided rates.  Is that $250 a day or $250 a year?  $250 a day is pretty pricey.  We charge $120 a day, birds included.  But the membership is the best deal: 1000 acres at $750 a YEAR for a FAMILY membership plus birds.  Also includes two free guests.  Groomed courses, wild, pre-release and pen birds on site.  Discounts at the lodge and skeet range.  http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Michael (Aug 6, 2009)

basshawg said:


> for 250 i can hunt any day of the season, and it will only cost me the bird price,



Sorry, I misunderstood, $250/yr is a better deal.


----------



## basshawg (Aug 6, 2009)

yes membership is 250 a season, all you pay daily to hunt is cost of birds


----------



## preston (Aug 6, 2009)

yall have totally confused me here, what is the 250 per year deal plus birds? where?


----------



## maker4life (Aug 7, 2009)

preston said:


> yall have totally confused me here, what is the 250 per year deal plus birds? where?



On the front page of the link click on the brochure in the middle and scroll down to the pricing headline and it gives an explanation . Sounds like a real good deal unless you're having to fight to get reservations .


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Aug 7, 2009)

With pope there is no 250 a year and the birds are 7 bucks a piece.  Its only about 45 mins from augusta and around 1hr and 15mins from atl.


----------



## basshawg (Aug 7, 2009)

maker4life said:


> On the front page of the link click on the brochure in the middle and scroll down to the pricing headline and it gives an explanation . Sounds like a real good deal unless you're having to fight to get reservations .


You are promised at least 2 weekend hunt,  more depending on number of members that hunt weekends, most of them are corporate guys that hunt on thur and fri


----------



## basshawg (Aug 12, 2009)

*self guided membership*

Btt


----------

